# Looking for a fun and friendly RP guild?



## Eraanthe (Nov 30, 2017)

I run an RP discord if anyone's interested in some fantasy roleplay.
Feel free to add me: Eraanthe#9770

Casual, dungeon-crawling, and adventure roleplay! (also NSFW themes for those who are interested)
Come join us and RP, share art, play games or just hang out. <3

About me: I'm Eraanthe, a Demon (Dungeon Master and antagonist of our coordinated RPs) who's rather easy to get along with if you give me a chance.
Although Im extremely dom, I don't like to push into people's personal space or be a pest. If you'd like to RP casual or more intimate scenarios feel free to leave me a notice.

That's it I suppose!


----------



## Theo_Fluff (Dec 2, 2017)

Hey  I'm new to RPing, and to this community itself. But I'd like to try, if you would like to! Message back if this is something you're interested in ^_^
Also, I made my character with cuteness being the only factor, so I'm happy to revamp them into looking more mature


----------



## Eraanthe (Dec 3, 2017)

Oh uhm Do you happen to have Discord?
You don't necessarily have to revamp anything. Throw me a friend request on Discord if you want to Rp or smth; probably easier that way.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Dec 3, 2017)

Hey, i'd be interested! my discord is ItsBlitz#9416
Hit me up if you feel like it.


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Dec 5, 2017)

I added yah on discord!


----------



## EmpressCiela (Dec 5, 2017)

Added you ^w^


----------



## Eraanthe (Dec 7, 2017)

<3 Akuro x]


----------



## DMW45 (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm interested in this, I'll send a thing.  Discord is DMW45#8565


----------



## silveredgreen (Dec 9, 2017)

Ryujin Rank S#7147 is my Discord, i'd love to give it a try.


----------



## Eraanthe (Dec 10, 2017)

@DMW45. Welcome aboard big guy ^~^

@silveredgreen ooo kk Ill throw you a request and invite. <3


----------

